# WTB 6500 / 7500 CT Big Game



## Horse Shoe (Feb 20, 2016)

Looking to get a 6500 and or a 7500 CT Big Game for a heaver that I'm building for my kids. Please post a pic if possible as well as what your looking to get for it.

Thanks, 
HS


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

I have a chrome abo 6500 ct rocket id let go. Text for pics 7574497033


----------



## Horse Shoe (Feb 20, 2016)

OVmadman said:


> I have a chrome abo 6500 ct rocket id let go. Text for pics 7574497033


How much are you asking for the reel?
Thanks


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

$150


----------



## NC-Travis (May 18, 2013)

I have a 7500 big game in great condition let go for $120


----------



## Horse Shoe (Feb 20, 2016)

NC-Travis said:


> I have a 7500 big game in great condition let go for $120


Travis, can you send me a pic of the reel. If its what I think, I will take it.

Thanks


----------



## Horse Shoe (Feb 20, 2016)

Horse Shoe said:


> Travis, can you send me a pic of the reel. If its what I think, I will take it.
> 
> Thanks


Travis, please send a pic if you can. If not, let me know and we can work something out.

Thanks


----------



## NC-Travis (May 18, 2013)

What's your number or your email so I can send you pics.


----------



## Horse Shoe (Feb 20, 2016)

Will send it to you via msg


----------



## Horse Shoe (Feb 20, 2016)

Travis, 
Did you get my pm's with my number? I'm not sure if they are going through or not.

Thanks


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

$120 for Big Game 7500 CT is an incredible price.


----------



## Horse Shoe (Feb 20, 2016)

Travis was kind enough to send me pics. If he decides to sell it, I'll take it for asking and cover shipping plus paypal fees if they apply.
Thanks


----------

